# Period Pains/Ovulation Pains day before Embryo Transfer



## Dollynrosie (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello ladies

Just wondering is it normal to get period like pain and twinges in ovaries the day before Embryo Transfer, Im having a slight panic that my ovaries arent sleeping like they should be?!

Thank you   and big   to anyone cycling at the moment xxxxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi hun,

Im going in for my ET just now and Ive got total swollen stomach and aching in my ovaries too.  I will ask when Im in there but im sure its all fine! xx


----------



## Dollynrosie (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Mross

Thank you  And lots of luck,   and baby dust....comin your way  

Fingers crossed we get our BFP's week after next           

xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's the progesterone, I had them before transfer too and still getting them now!!

Hope you ladies are both PUPO now?    

Xxx


----------

